# Leaving Dubai during residence visa process



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Does anyone a definitive on whether you can leave Dubai during the time your residence visa is in process ? i.e during the period you are given to get medical etc completed ...... lots of conflicting info online ..... some saying it's fine, some saying you are prevented from leaving others saying you start the process all over again. 

Any advice appreciated.


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

UKMS said:


> Does anyone a definitive on whether you can leave Dubai during the time your residence visa is in process ? i.e during the period you are given to get medical etc completed ...... lots of conflicting info online ..... some saying it's fine, some saying you are prevented from leaving others saying you start the process all over again.
> 
> Any advice appreciated.


Your passport wont be with you for going out of country as it would have beene taken by your PRO for Residency stamping.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Sunder said:


> Your passport wont be with you for going out of country as it would have beene taken by your PRO for Residency stamping.


Spot on - and the whole process would then restart.

I dont know who has been giving the OP alternate advice but I'd rely less on them in the future.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

twowheelsgood said:


> Spot on - and the whole process would then restart.
> 
> I dont know who has been giving the OP alternate advice but I'd rely less on them in the future.



I've solved the issue now, however .... the question posed was if I had to leave urgently between arriving having received the e-visa at the airport but before having a medical and handing the passport over to the PRO to be stamped .... after all you get 60 days to complete this ..... what happens if you have to leave for a short time within the 60 days ? .... it's acedemic now but would be interesting to know. You say the process would restart ... can you point me to something official that states this ?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

I've never seen something official (its rarely anyone sees a written procedure in UAE government) but as they give you your passport back and all your paperwork and you have to resubmit I'd say its pretty obvious.

I've seen ti happen to someone else at work.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

My wife has not been allowed to exit UAE before cancelling entry permit at immigration - this seems a new policy as in the past you could leave and entry permit was cancelled (had to apply for new entry permit/start over).

At immigration she was told only the named sponsor or their rep (PRO) can cancel the entry permit.. I don't think this was the case in the past either.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

I've solved my situation by today quickly having my medical done and emirates id biometrics, I should have my stamp in my passport by tomorrow evening worst case Tuesday. I discussed with my PRO about leaving before completing the process and he said in practice the application doesnt fully start again, the entry permit is cancelled by the PRO and then just reissued against the same visa application, its not a fresh application. An entry permit can apparently be reissued 3 times usually if it runs out of date or fir other reasons..


----------



## sghkdub (Aug 5, 2016)

What's a 'PRO'? Never heard this term when I moved to Dubai.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

sghkdub said:


> What's a 'PRO'? Never heard this term when I moved to Dubai.


Public Relations Officer - interface between employees and immigration/ministry of labour


----------



## sghkdub (Aug 5, 2016)

I see, thanks.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Pretty impressed with my PRO ...... I had my medical and biometrics done between 10-11am yesterday and had my passport back stamped today at 4:30 pm .... solving my problem and allowing me to leave Dubai tonight for business ! Emirates ID to follow within 48 hours.


----------

